# Synchronizie a setting only to photos where the setting is still at default value?



## Allan Olesen (Jul 3, 2014)

As the subject says. Is this possible?

An example could be a group of photos where I have added individual Post Crop Vignetting to some of the photos. Then I decide that they should all have a bit of Post Crop Vignetting, but I don't want to touch the photos where I have already spent time finding the right amount.

I guess I could install a plugin to extend Lightroom's filtering options. For example this one: http://www.johnrellis.com/lightroom/anyfilter.htm. Then I could use the plugin to select all the photos where the setting has not yet been changed and then change it. But I would feel a little stupid making it that complicated if there is a more direct way.


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Jul 13, 2014)

Allan, you already have a filter in LR to accomplish your goal.  Go to the Library module Grid View and turn on the Library Filter by Metadata.  You should see four columns across the top with filters for Date, Camera, Lens, Label (possibly others if you have changed them in the past).  In the first column go up to the top of the column and click on the name of the filter.  This will give you a drop down menu with all of the filter options you have available.  Select Develop Preset and you will see "Default Settings" and "Custom" along with any other Develop Presets you have applied to your images.  The "Default Settings" should be the setting you had in place during import and will let you know if no additional changes have been made to the images.


----------



## Allan Olesen (Jul 13, 2014)

But this is not what I am looking for. I am looking for changes to a specific setting.

Anyway, I have installed the plugin I mentioned in my first post, and it is working quite well for my needs.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 13, 2014)

That plug-in was going to be my suggestion Allan - I think you're on the right track.


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Allan Olesen said:


> I have installed the plugin I mentioned in my first post, and it is working quite well for my needs.



Glad you found what you were looking for.  It seems like a very comprehensive filtering tool.


----------



## Allan Olesen (Jul 14, 2014)

It is very comprehensive, but also a little clumsy because I have to create a new rule every time I want to apply a new setting.

If I want to apply Clarity to all photos where I had not already applied any Clarity , then I have to create a rule which finds all all photos with Clarity at default. And another one for post crop vignetting, etc.

So I was hoping that there was a built-in function for "synchronize this setting to other photos, but skip those photos where the setting is changed from default." 

Anyway, I will manage, and the rules will be there for the next time I need them.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jul 15, 2014)

Allan Olesen said:


> It is very comprehensive, but also a little clumsy because I have to create a new rule every time I want to apply a new setting.
> 
> If I want to apply Clarity to all photos where I had not already applied any Clarity , then I have to create a rule which finds all all photos with Clarity at default. And another one for post crop vignetting, etc.
> 
> ...




Perhaps it will be in LR12 !


----------

